# I'm back..With a SchHIII !



## Lynsey Fuegner (Apr 11, 2007)

Whew so, after a much too long break  , I am finally back to the board! (damn wedding planning, house rehabbing and life in general, yuck!) Bob told me at our Trial on saturday that I'd better get back to the board to post our results 
We recieved or SchHIII with a total score of 278 ... 94 in tracking, 97 in obedience and an 87 in protection. I couldn't be more proud of my little pistol Aridan  Tracking has always been our weakness and the phase I stress over most, Ar came with a LOT of baggage and we've worked really hard to get her over most of it, she still flew through the track at lightning (but consistant) speed but hit her turns and her articles and despite the exploded goose carcass on the fourth leg of the track she worked it through and finished very well.
For the first time that I can remember with her I wasn't concerned about obedience at all, her heeling has been on, her motions great and her retrieves have been better than I could ask for (especially since the III dumbell is half her size!). I have had more trouble with the sendout in the past two routines than she has and this year wasn't much different, since I was looking at the judge and almost forgot to down her. At the last second I yelled platz! she hit a patch of loose dirt and slid/spun into a down.
Protection was a bit of a different story, we had plenty of those "my dog's never done that before!" moments. Her blind search was excellent, as was her hold and bark and call out. She cost us some points when she anticipated the escape by jumping up before the judge told the helper to move, but thankfully caught herself and layed back down. Reattack, drive and stick hits went well, her rear transport was nice and it wasn't until the first side escort that she decided that the helper looked out of line, she wrapped in front of him, gave a nip and moved back into escort position. Her courage test was bold and and it settled her in for the second, and much more correct, second side escort. 
Overall it was a wonderful day! I had planned on that being her last trial, though after those scores I think we'll have to see


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

Congrats [-o< [-o<


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

great job you two!! someday......


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Sooper dooper (just with Sooper, the message was too short) :smile: :smile: :smile:


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Congratulations!!! Awesome scores! 

Julie


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Great job.I hear ya on the tracking.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

you realize lynsey, that if you delete the wedding nonsense, the rest of your life may be less high-stress....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

45 lb Aridan damn near fell over sitting in front of Lynsey with the III dumbell. Lynsey herself has to soak her sox in water to hit 95 lbs. 
Dern little brats! HIT and all!! 
Did I say that Lynsey kicked my butt Saturday? But I'm not bitter about it. :evil: :grin: :grin: :grin: :wink:

Their track with goose bones was awesome!!! Aridan sniffed, did a 360 to look at mom then headed down the rest of the track.............BRATS!! :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

ah well, what can ya do? shoot 'em??)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Fantastic job both of you (and Bob and Thunder too!)! \\/\\/\\/


----------



## Ellen Piepers (Nov 6, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Elly Elsenaar (Mar 27, 2006)

congratulations!!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Finally saw this hiding in the news section. Congrats on kicking Bob's A** =D> 

It is awesome to see your club doing so well.


----------

